# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [SOLVED] How to get into netbook's BIOS?

## Julita

Hello everyone! I want to install UNR on my netbook, but after switching it on it immediately boots Windows, not even showing BIOS info. When I press power on button, the logo of Windows appears on the black background (as usual) and starts booting it. I have no access to BIOS. How should I fix it?

----------


## wilee-nilee

What netbook are you using on mine f2 gets to the bios and f12 is a boot from gui, I have a acer aspire one. The only reason to get to bios would be if the f12 function needs to be turned on. So you hit the power button and start hitting f2 or whatever key gets you there immediately same for the boot option. I found mine by just hitting all the f keys after pushing the power button, but I am not sure if that is the best way to do it. You might Google prompt bios with your netbook model

----------


## Julita

YES! Hitting F2 helped. Thank you! I need to boot into my flash where I have burnt UNR image. I have selected Removable media to boot first, cd-rom second, and hard drive third, but still the image on flash wouldn't boot...

----------


## wilee-nilee

> YES! Hitting F2 helped. Thank you! I need to boot into my flash where I have burnt UNR image. I have selected Removable media to boot first, cd-rom second, and hard drive third, but still the image on flash wouldn't boot...


So how did you load the thumb? and the way I use the boot order is that I set the f12 function to work. If F12 brings up the boot from screen. I just use that option rather then changing the boot order basically because I boot from the HD more often.

----------


## Julita

Thanks for advice! I wasn't able to boot from the flash... I don't kbow what went wrong, but I saw Win yet again. I guess I have to re-burn the image or use different flash... Which is not convenient, of course...

----------


## wilee-nilee

> Thanks for advice! I wasn't able to boot from the flash... I don't know what went wrong, but I saw Win yet again. I guess I have to re-burn the image or use different flash... Which is not convenient, of course...


Are you using unetbootin to load the thumb, I have checked it out and it seems to work fine, just make sure you reformat the thumb when ever you load it.

----------


## Julita

Thank you for your advice! I have never heard of unetbootin before! *checking their web-page* I have created USB image using the kde usb image creator since the preinstalled one had issues with my flash (kingston 8gb) In general, I followed the guidelines for the UNR installation, and everything seemed to be right...

----------

